# changement disque dur sur powerbook G4 titanium



## petit cobra (12 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le disque "100go Hitachi Ide 2,5''  7200t 8mo Interne Travelstar 7k100" est compatible avec mon powerbook G4 titanium 1GHz ?
je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses sur les forums.
Merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Oui, il est compatible. 

Belle remontée, hein? 


Dites, si mon titanium ne voit pas de disque de démarrage alors même qu'il fonctionne (le disque), ça peut-être quoi? 

Y'a moyen de lui redonner vie au PB sans passer par un DD externe?


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Oui, il est compatible.
> 
> Belle remontée, hein?
> 
> ...



belle remontée en effet 

ce DD, c'est le DD habituel ou un nouveau ?

qu'est ce qui te fait dire que le disque fonctionne ? 

à+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Que je l'ai testé. Et que 2 DD qui fonctionnent ne montent pas une fois dans le PB.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Que je l'ai testé. Et que 2 DD qui fonctionnent ne montent pas une fois dans le PB.



ok, mais tu as testé le physique ou le logiciel ? 

testés sur un PPC également ?? becoz table de partition différentes avec intel ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

J'ai pas tout testé. DW me dit que tout va bien, mais je n'ai pas essayé de le monter sur un PPC. 

J'essaie et je reviens.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai pas tout testé. DW me dit que tout va bien, mais je n'ai pas essayé de le monter sur un PPC.
> 
> J'essaie et je reviens.



et au passage, réponds à tout :rateau: ça peut aider

car 

soit ton DD est vide et non reconnu lors de l'installation car il faut au préalable le reformater

soit l'Os est installé, mais pas pour un PPC

soit l'Os est bien installé mais bancal (bon, ok sur deux DD ça serait étrange)

soit ... on verra


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Les 2 disques permettent au PB de démarreur, si ils sont installés en externe. L'un des 2 montre des signes de fatigue, mais l'autre répond au 1/4 de tour. 
L'un comme l'autre, une fois dans le titanium, disparaissent. 

zut alors.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Les 2 disques permettent au PB de démarreur, si ils sont installés en externe. L'un des 2 montre des signes de fatigue, mais l'autre répond au 1/4 de tour.
> L'un comme l'autre, une fois dans le titanium, disparaissent.
> 
> zut alors.



merdouille

pas de contact abimé lors de la manip ? 

un petit reset pram/nram et pmu au cas zou ...

ils disparaissent uniquement lors du choix du système à booter ou sont également absents dans l'utilitaire de disque ( à lancer avec le cd/dvd d'install pour rappel  )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

A priori, non. J'ai déjà réalisé cette manip plusieurs fois, jamais eu de problème. 

J'ai, bien évidemment, remis à zéro PRAM et PMU. 

Rien, ni dans le choix du startup disk ni dans l'utilitaire.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2009)

merdouille bis

une question en suspend toutefois: ces DD ont ils déjà fonctionné en interne dans CE portable ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Celui qui est à moitié mort, oui. 
L'autre non. Mais bon : 80 giga, IDE, 5400 trs/min, compatible titanium.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Celui qui est à moitié mort, oui.
> L'autre non. Mais bon : 80 giga, IDE, 5400 trs/min, compatible titanium.



cela exclu donc une incompatibilité (je pensais à un soucis de taille de DD en rapport avec la norme Ultra ata - 66 mais je ne maitrise pas plus que ça :rose: )

et on en revient à un soucis physique sur ton Pb, ce qui n'est pas plus glorieux ...

je sèche Ed, sorry

edit: je vois pas trop si ça peut faire avancer, et peut être l'as tu déjà tenté: 

mets un dd en interne
mets l'autre en externe
boote sur l'externe (forcément)
une fois dans la session, que dis l'utilitaire de disque ?

je suppose toujours rien puisque tu as tenté avec le cd d'install, mais bon... comme ça tu as un truc à tenter avant l'arrivée des "pascaux" ou autres pointures


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

Et lorsque ce disque qui refuse de monter est dans le titanium, que dit "infos système Apple" à son propos ?

Note que j'ai du résister très fort pour ne pas te conseiller de virer la plist !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et lorsque ce disque qui refuse de monter est dans le titanium, que dit "infos système Apple" à son propos ?
> 
> Note que j'ai du résister très fort pour ne pas te conseiller de virer la plist !


Attends, je le remets.  


Et pour le reste, je sais, je sais.


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2009)

Et en bootant sur un sceud  ohèssedice pour utiliser l'utilitaire de skeud et vérifier le bon montage de Dédé (donc vérifier qu'il serait pas en partition GUID par la même occasion).

J'met la plist a couper que ça vient de là&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et en bootant sur un sceud  ohèssedice pour utiliser l'utilitaire de skeud et vérifier le bon montage de Dédé (donc vérifier qu'il serait pas en partition GUID par la même occasion).
> 
> J'met la plist a couper que ça vient de là&#8230;


Une fois dans le PB, il n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire disque du sceud.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une fois dans le PB, il n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire disque du sceud.


C'est bon les gars, vous pouvez retourner faire semblant de bosser. 


ça fonctionne maintenant. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça fonctionne. 


Cool, un titanium tout neuf.


----------



## Bassman (25 Février 2009)

C'est pas joli joli de planquer une erreur de débutant derrière un "c'est bon ca remarche comme par magie, j'ai pourtant rien fait"


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une fois dans le PB, il n'apparaît pas dans l'utilitaire disque du sceud.



Et je parie une plist en parfait état qu'il n'apparaît pas non plus dans "Infos système Apple" !

Si c'est ça, tu n'as plus qu'à chercher où est le mauvais contact (vérifier entre autres l'autre extrémité de la nappe), en priant très fort pour que ça ne soit pas le contrôleur IDE qui ait cramé !

C'est quel titanium, que je mate la doc SAV ?

EDIT Bon, les 4 modèles sont faits pareil, si la nappe n'est pas endommagée, va falloir vérifier les soudures du contacteur de la dite nappe (dans le rond bleu) sur la carte mère (en espérant que ce contacteur soit soudé sur son autre face, parce que si ce sont des soudures "de surface" &#8230; :sick.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas joli joli de planquer une erreur de débutant derrière un "c'est bon ca remarche comme par magie, j'ai pourtant rien fait"


C'est vrai.  

Je pense avoir déconnecté la nappe coté carte mère au démontage. Erreur de nioube.


----------



## teo (25 Février 2009)

Mais quelle honte 

bon tu viens quand au 110 histoire qu'on te montre avec P77 comment qu'on fait quand on est bon ? 










Sacré bestiole que ces Ti. Dans la famille, j'ai le 400&#8230; le grand-père, que dire, l'Amok des Titanium


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Février 2009)

Le mien à coté est un macinside alors, puisque c'est le DVI 867mhz.


----------

